# Dove Fajitas....



## ecto1 (Feb 1, 2012)

My take on grilled dove made this recipe up in a few minutes.








Sorry I have not been on in a couple of days working on a big project with the family.


----------



## sprky (Feb 1, 2012)

cool video. Only problem is it takes a bunch of doves to make a meal.


----------



## ecto1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Well I have a ranch full of them so I have to do something with them.  With the drought we are in it is all that is about flourishing besides the hogs.  Did see three wild turkeys this weekend.


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice video Thumbs Up


----------



## big twig (Feb 2, 2012)

Another great video, keep em coming! My only problem is now I want some dove fajitas but I don't have any dove


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 2, 2012)

It is a great video


----------



## ecto1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks guys got rabbit, bass, more venison, some quail, maybe even Rattlesnake coming up.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Feb 2, 2012)

Ecto1 , have you trapped Quail or do you shoot them
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. An Uncle of mine in Longview area tought me to make a trap out of Chicken Wire and an Egg shaped hoop ; covered as a dome shape and flat bottom with a hole in the center of the flat. Place it over a little dugout trench so the trench eaches the middle and extends beyond the edge by several feet. Bait center of trap and lead in with some sprinkled in several ways to the bottom opening. They won't run out as they always look UP
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  for an escape , all you have to do is reach under the trap and pick it up and carry the whole Covey home...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## ecto1 (Feb 2, 2012)

We have always shoot them will look into that would make an easy trip have too see if it is legal in Texas to trap Quail first.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 2, 2012)

Great video my friend -


----------



## gorilla (Feb 2, 2012)

Great Video. My cat brought a large dove in the house the other night about 2:30 in the morning, I caught it and set it free. Looking back, I should have made some fajitas with it.


----------



## ecto1 (Feb 3, 2012)

GORILLA said:


> Great Video. My cat brought a large dove in the house the other night about 2:30 in the morning, I caught it and set it free. Looking back, I should have made some fajitas with it.




Gives a whole new meaning to look what the cat dragged in.


----------



## tgil (Feb 10, 2012)

good video, cool recipe, I'll have to give it a try next season.  Trapping quail= no bueno in Texas.


----------

